# Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life -- Colin Duriez



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2008)

_Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life_ by Colin Duriez is expected to be published on June 30, 2008. (HT: Tony Reinke)

Francis Schaeffer - Colin Duriez


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 6, 2008)

In stock on June 17, 2008, at Amazon:

Amazon.com: Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life: Colin Duriez: Books


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2008)

Book Review: Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life | Said at Southern
Between Two Worlds: Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life
Francis Schaeffer by Colin Duriez : A Discerning Reader Review
Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life by Colin Duriez (Hearts & Minds Books)


----------

